# Attn Huskee Splitter Owners: Speeco Has a new 4-way wedge system



## richg (Mar 3, 2012)

Gang, 

This is totally different than the old slip on 4-way wedge, which received generally unfavorable reviews. This new one consists of a mounting frame, over which a single wedge or the 4-way are placed. It looks super heavy duty and when I was talking to a guy at Speeco, he said the 4-way will easily handle the toughest eastern hardwoods. The wedge system weighs 69 lbs, so that ought to give a good idea of how beefy it is. The wedges are also supposedly 3 times higher than the stock wedge, which I find too short. There are two models, one for 22-28 ton splitters and one for the 35 ton model. The smaller wedge is available now, the 35 ton model is backordered for a month or so. It really looks like a good accessory and I'm strongly considering buying it. You can order it at tractor supply: part number 4014-5900 (35 ton) or part number 4014-6000 (22-28 ton). It goes for about $150 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## JoeyD (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a link for these? I can't seem to find them using google.


----------



## blujacket (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeyD said:
			
		

> Do you have a link for these? I can't seem to find them using google.




http://omni-mfg.com/Speeco-Adjustab...or-22t-25t-Speeco-Log-Splitters-P2360522.aspx


----------



## Kenster (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting but it seems like the horizontal wings would be a little longer instead of just little stubs.   This would ensure a clean, four way split the first time through.


----------

